# Audi RS6 Avant- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone.

Just a short write-up for the first major detail of 2012.

An awesome Audi RS6 Avant booked in with me for 3-4 days for some machine polishing work and protection to all exterior areas.

*Upon arrival.*




























The usual wash procedures carried out to the paintwork, alloys and shuts.
Brought inside and bonded contaminents removed, then vunerable areas of trim and paintwork masked up.

Typical throughout defects.



















Majority of defects removed using IP3.02 on a Gloss-it light cutting pad, some areas needing multiple sets.

(pictures prior to refinement)





































Tops of doors.



















Front wings.





































Lower sills.



















Followed up with a refining stage using a LC finishing pad and PO85RD, IPA wipedowns in between and after.










***Paintwork protected using 2 layers of Collinite 476s.
***Glass sealed with Nanolex UGS.
***Alloys sealed using Swissvax Autobahn.
***Rubbers nourished with Swissvax Seal Feed.
***Plastics cleaned and protected using Swissvax Nano-Express.
***Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.
***Metal and britework polished and sealed with Britemax metal duo.
***Shuts polished with Werkstat Prime.
***Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Finished Results.*




































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job.

Saw one today and it is the best Q car ever!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunning barge there. 

Fish


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Not really sure about the front grill on these. Stunning job none the less!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish Rob :thumb:


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks stunning man, good job! Them MTM alloys are pure sex.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Rob, good old Menz IP worked a treat in the correction stages it seems.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one class motor, i love the front grill on those plus the wheels, great job done on the whole car, looks very gleaming.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning finish and what a machine.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work pal!,wot a motor :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope you got a good drive in that thing? 580bhp - INSANE!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely car. Nice front door too


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> I hope you got a good drive in that thing? 580bhp - INSANE!


Almost, this ones pushing nearer 750+ bhp.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice Rob and I am a big fan of the wheels and front number plate re-location, nice finish......:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Job Rob and a nice tidy writeup. Who needs words when pictures do all the talking? 

P.S. We should have a round of golf seeing as winter is being kind.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Rob, is that the one you've detailed before with over 700bhp?

Looks fab, love the deep gloss you've achieved there, lots of time and effort!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning Rob, is that the one you've detailed before with over 700bhp?
> 
> Looks fab, love the deep gloss you've achieved there, lots of time and effort!


Cheers bud, no it's a different one but almost identical, the other one has been sold now and replaced with a V10 R8 (soon to be making it's way to me).


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers bud, no it's a different one but almost identical, the other one has been sold now and replaced with a V10 R8 (soon to be making it's way to me).


Excellent, i'll keep em' peeled for that one!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lovely work on one of my favourite cars. i love the way it tries to look inconspicuous then has two dustbins sticking out the back. :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work as always,love the polising on the sills,nice images too.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great and that Audi has a fantastic engine, great result on very nice motor


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks totally brilliant. Black always nice to work on isn't it? :thumb:

Nice touch moving front plate


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes....

Oh Yes!!


LOL.... great finish there. I love these cars. Don't the engines sound spectacular!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning Rob saw the pics on FB and lived it amazing cars these!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That is one beast of a car! Nice write up and great result :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Love it. Also impressed by the lead flashing on your house. Tidy work all round.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic job, great finish and reflections


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a bad boy motor. Awesome finish. 

Think I may go for those wheels on my S4 Avant, alongside the MTM Black oval exhausts.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work there Rob , awesome finish on an awesome car:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Rob :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Certainly put the sharpness back into the beast Rob, nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

When my numbers come up on Saturday night one of these is top of the shopping list!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow Rob, looks great!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous Rob ( car not you mate  ) love the MTM rims too 

Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.:thumb:



buckrogers21stc said:


> Love it. Also impressed by the lead flashing on your house. Tidy work all round.


:lol: never had anyone mention the lead flashing before, thanks though.



Auto Detox said:


> Gorgeous Rob *( car not you mate  )* love the MTM rims too
> 
> Baz


What do you mean, thought we had a thing.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great car!


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

top job:thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

now thats a beast of a machine! super car performance with 5 doors and a massive boot! stunning work!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Rob, spectacular as always! 

Do you like using that SV seal feed? Does it do much at all?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Great work Rob, spectacular as always!
> 
> Do you like using that SV seal feed? Does it do much at all?


I wouldn't use anything else on the rubbers around the windows, gasket seals etc.. apply it and leave it for 30-40 mins, then give a light buff to remove any excess oils, definately adds life to tired rubbers.


----------



## isitOCD? (Dec 1, 2011)

One day I will have a car like this, One day!


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

fantastic finish on a super motor :thumb:


----------

